# Need some helpocating a lease for this year



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I know there are a lot of folks looking ...but I need to throw my name in the hunt

prefer the hill country......family atmosphere

thanks guys


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Help Locating....lol


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking hard too, if i run across something that i need some help filling, i'll let you know.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Throw me in the mix !*

I am looking , too just a single , but we'll liked . , would like to get on something within 3 1/2- 4 hours of Houston , just like everyone !


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Why are ya'll looking? You are just going to work your arse off chainsawing, mowing, filling feeders, spend tons of money, re-model or buy the camp house,or purchase a ton of new equpipment, attempt to manage the deer so they get big and tall when they are grown so your neighbors can shoot them before their prime; or the goof you let on the lease, spend tons of gas money, deal with the whiners you picked up to get on the lease with you and the list goes on. Then the rancher kicks you off and you play the game all over. Sorry, its just getting old for me. Been playing this game for a long time. I have not missed being on a lease one bit this season. Of course, you get to hang out with your buddys. Can anyone relate? I'm not turning the burners off the stove just yet but gotta say "I'm almost done"!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

sad but true......................

good luck to those looking.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

It sucks for sure......but im holding out that I will find something nice


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

They'll be plenty in a couple of months, all it takes is $$$$.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

leasehunter.com has lots of listings


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> It sucks for sure......but im holding out that I will find something nice


TS, youre looking for a new lease every year. Do you not play well with others?.......


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I must not be.......but the leases that I have left....was on my own decision....except for last yr....and the owner put it up for sale and the real estate agent did not want campers and feeders on the property during showing......


I know someone needs a person who is one of the states greatest deer lease cooks


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Bucksnort said:


> Why are ya'll looking? You are just going to work your arse off chainsawing, mowing, filling feeders, spend tons of money, re-model or buy the camp house,or purchase a ton of new equpipment, attempt to manage the deer so they get big and tall when they are grown so your neighbors can shoot them before their prime; or the goof you let on the lease, spend tons of gas money, deal with the whiners you picked up to get on the lease with you and the list goes on. Then the rancher kicks you off and you play the game all over. Sorry, its just getting old for me. Been playing this game for a long time. I have not missed being on a lease one bit this season. Of course, you get to hang out with your buddys. Can anyone relate? I'm not turning the burners off the stove just yet but gotta say "I'm almost done"!


I agree!! As much as a lease costs no days you can almost buy some land and make plenty of memories instead of giving your money away!


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Or do like a friend of mine does. instead of spending $1500 a year plus all of the other expenses, he saves all year and shoots a 150 class buck at a game ranch that's laid out like a country club. Deluxe accommodations, great food, guided hunt, etc. the only problem with that for me, is that I really enjoy going on work trips, even when we have 105 degree days. I'm always looking for reasons to make a lease trip during the off season.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> I must not be.......but the leases that I have left....was on my own decision....except for last yr....and the owner put it up for sale and the real estate agent did not want campers and feeders on the property during showing......
> 
> I know someone needs a person who is one of the states greatest deer lease cooks


You know I'm messing with you....I have several buddies looking for what you're looking for. I'll keep an eye out.....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Correct ?*



Brete said:


> TS, youre looking for a new lease every year. Do you not play well with others?.......


I hunt on a ranch that is leased for farming , that's 5 hrs drive most days just me an my brother Inlaw hunt 1480 low fence acres . The deer are good 135 to 150 a few 150 class for the area we have let them walk for the last 3 years and shot off culls and doe's . All it cost me is corn $1000 , feeder maintenance $100, and gas to go work on roads and sendero . Neighbors shoot what ever walks out , it's their property so that's ok .I used to hunt a hight fence ranch 2300 acres west of George west for 5 years , then it got sold . Could not afford 3.2 million . Deer leasing ranches for the most part is a business now , there are good leases out their but great ones hardly ever open up for one hunter or a group . I do play well with other like minded hunters . Not into the party lease . Like to hunt , spend time at the lease , watching all the game and taking just what is needed to maintain the ranch , I just would like something within 3 1/2 hour so weekend trips I spend more time hunting than driving . Never minded doing the work on any of the lease's that is what I was taught , would be nice to Own a place thAt would be the best .

Not into the small high fence hunts even thought it would be cheaper to just pay for a hunt and go an shoot a deer , nothing wrong with that just not for me.

So I will keep looking .


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I just got back last night from pulling all my stuff off the lease that I have had for the past 5 years 10 miles west of Quanah Texas. Not a very big lease, probably close to 200 acres, with only about 75 acres wooded with mesquites, the rest in cultivation. Landowner has put waaaay too many cows on it, and is out there every day tending to them, fixing fence, plowing, etc. Plus, her daughter and son in law just retired out the Air Force and it is obvious that they will be taking control of it, so we opted to pack up and look for something else. 
The price was good, $500 per gun for 4 people, but there are not that many deer on it and all the activity keeps them pretty spooky.
I have been hunting for a long time, but I will sit my hiney at home before I will pay the outlandish prices that people are asking just to let you on their property to hunt something that the citizens of Texas own.

So, I guess the bottom line is......I am looking for a new lease as well.
Looking for something in Northeast, Northwest, or something within 2-3 hours of DFW. Just me and my longtime hunting partner, so if something comes up, I would appreciate the chance to take a look at it.

Tinman


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

leasehunter.com . Be prepared to go look at a good listing with money in your pocket. When a good lease comes up it doesent last long. Like you there are plenty other folks looking.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Why are ya'll looking? You are just going to work your arse off chainsawing, mowing, filling feeders, spend tons of money, re-model or buy the camp house,or purchase a ton of new equpipment, attempt to manage the deer so they get big and tall when they are grown so your neighbors can shoot them before their prime; or the goof you let on the lease, spend tons of gas money, deal with the whiners you picked up to get on the lease with you and the list goes on. Then the rancher kicks you off and you play the game all over. Sorry, its just getting old for me. Been playing this game for a long time. I have not missed being on a lease one bit this season. Of course, you get to hang out with your buddys. Can anyone relate? I'm not turning the burners off the stove just yet but gotta say "I'm almost done"!


I'm in the same boat Danny. Our ranch that I leased and ran for 32 years sold in June. After looking around at what is available for a few weeks, I never knew how good we had it. Haven't seen anything even close to comparable.

First year for me not to have my own lease since I can remember and it wasn't all that bad actually.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Im the same way Blake.......We were on a lease in Llano for over 20 yrs....got sold out from under us about 5 yrs ago.....Ive been bouncing around ever since

just cant find the right one......Last yr we hunted a guys place in San Saba.....what a great place...400 acres all to our selves.....we had a great yr...but there was an understanding that we would be off at the end of the yr so he could put it back on the market.....if he does not sell it this yr I might get to hunt it again this yr .

we will see

This past season....or the one were in....I have not sat 1 minute in a blind

and Like you said it was not really that bad.....I worked a TA in Baton Rouge until early Dec....so most of the season passed me up......

I still might get to go to S Texas and shoot a doe to 2 this month or next....dont know for sure....one of my wifes customers has a MLDIII that needs some does removed....we will see

I miss the lease experience.....campfire...a few cold ones with friends telling lies by the fire...the work....cutting firewood....fixing and filling feeders....
I am not into horns per say....My family likes to eat deer meat....dont get me wrong...when a big one walks out...my heart pounds like the first hunt I ever went on....But I have tried to cook them horns about 15 diff ways...they always taste the same

One of these days I will find another one....or just buy some property....Thats what I really want to do.....But may not get to


We will see......anyways if you have something out there ....Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Thought maybe about just going to CO and trying for something there? Lots of over the counter tags. You could try their draw system. Some are pretty easy to draw. Probably not a ton of elk but should still see some.

I did the lease thing for a number of years. Hated it. Small deer (central TX) limited hunting area cause of the number of hunters and too many peripheral items to take care of - trailer, feeders, blinds, cutting cedars, camp site maintenance, etc. I looked around and found I'd be lucky to get 200 whole acres I could hunt by myself. Big fat deal. Then it was always the same view - out of some deer blind hole. Friggin boring!

So started putting in for some of the other state's draws and have been picked several times. For me, much more fun. Mountains, little bit of snow, critters you don't see in TX, sounds you don't get to hear. Plus you get to apply every bit of hunting knowledge you have ever learned - making a camp, concealment, sometimes calling, marksmanship (not all shots are 75 yds ) and tracking. 

That sold me. Since then only been deer hunting once in TX. Have been able to see some beautiful country and take some really nice animals. Most of my hunts like this are a week to 10 days. Cost is usually less than a deer lease with all of the incurred accoutrements. 

I love hunting and Texas but I just don't want to spend all of my time in a wooden box staring out at the same lil deer every weekend. Best part is no camp boss, trailers, feeders or anything else to maintain but me and my firearm.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I have considered going out of state many times to hunt elk.....just never did it


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

As a child and a young man we was not fortunate enough to be able to afford a lease or have property to hunt on. I listened to other talk about being out and hunting deer. Same for fishing. never could afford a boat. Did stay with my Grandfather down on the San Bernard River at the old Churchhill bridge all summer as a kid. But that was work but also enjoyed it beyond belief. I vowed when I was able to afford a lease or a boat I was gonna do it. I have worked all my life since I was about 12 years old and finally able to have a boat and a lease. I pay out the nose for the lease but its a good one. Life is not a dressed rehearsal so I am enjoying it while I still can. Thats my take on leases. Wish I had the money years ago to be able to buy some land but never been able to raise that much money. Enjoy it my friends while you still can.

Been out of state many times hunting mostly elk and mule deer without a guide. Certainly cheaper than a lease. Went this past year to New Mexico with a guide for the first time. We were successful and had a good trip. Probably at my age my last elk trip but it was expensive but heck it was worth it.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been on a lease for years plus lucky enough to hunt many places for elk, stag, etc. The package hunts were great but only last 3-6 days while the deer lease is year round and multiple trips - if pushed I would chose the lease -


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Still looking if anyone comes up with a spot....I know this is the time of yr that monies are due and people change their mind about a spot.....

so if you hear anything please let me know


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

My two leases are full but I thought I might be able to help some prospective hunters with a little knowledge on what land owners, and lease managers, are getting wary of and what they are looking for.

First of all the two most over-used phrases when searching for a lease are "management-minded" and "family-friendly." They tend to scare the bejesus out of any land owner or manager. The first phrase is something the owner must enforce (not the hunter) and the second means extended family, up to and including great nephews and nieces just visiting from Nova Scotia. Just forget those terms and listen to the land owner or manager when they talk about their property and what they are looking for. If you have a child and want to introduce them to hunting just ask the manager if your child can hunt in your blind with you. Few will turn you down and some do not mind if your older child hunts his own blind if he is safety conscious. If you want a place for the entire family you will need to probably take the entire lease for yourself and few land owners nowadays care for that. Too many issues, including liability, when that happens. Also, a family tends to scare away most game (noise, ATVs, generators, constantly moving about) and then the lease is "shot-out" in the mind of the hunter and things get even worse.

Another thing is that land owners prefer leasing to people from at least 5 hours or more away from the property. It tends to keep overall traffic low and that helps the lease, especially low-fence places. Too many groups that live near to the lease will consider it a second home and attempt to retire on the property.

Finally, you might want to consider primitive camping or staying in town if the lease does not have a proper lodge or camp house. You would be truly surprised how nasty an area can get when hunters pull in trailers. I've cleaned up after them a number of times and become very familiar with why land owners do not like them. Of course some truly remote or very large areas have no problem with this.

I'm not saying all land owners are like this but a lot of them are getting wise to how hunters operate. It is not a case of accepting anyone who will pay a high price because they do not consider their price to be too high. The game belongs to the people of the State of Texas but that property belongs to the owner and he/she wants to keep it pristine and have it flourish with wildlife. Instead of "telling" the owner or manager how great you are just listen to them, ask for their rules and then agree to abide by them without fail. Or...just look elsewhere!

Like I said, this is only offered in hopes it will get you on a lease you really like. It is not a bash topic for how things have changed or how they should be. I do hear of leases coming available (non-advertised) from time to time and will post it up if I hear of one.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> My two leases are full but I thought I might be able to help some prospective hunters with a little knowledge on what land owners, and lease managers, are getting wary of and what they are looking for.
> 
> First of all the two most over-used phrases when searching for a lease are "management-minded" and "family-friendly." They tend to scare the bejesus out of any land owner or manager. The first phrase is something the owner must enforce (not the hunter) and the second means extended family, up to and including great nephews and nieces just visiting from Nova Scotia. Just forget those terms and listen to the land owner or manager when they talk about their property and what they are looking for. If you have a child and want to introduce them to hunting just ask the manager if your child can hunt in your blind with you. Few will turn you down and some do not mind if your older child hunts his own blind if he is safety conscious. If you want a place for the entire family you will need to probably take the entire lease for yourself and few land owners nowadays care for that. Too many issues, including liability, when that happens. Also, a family tends to scare away most game (noise, ATVs, generators, constantly moving about) and then the lease is "shot-out" in the mind of the hunter and things get even worse.
> 
> ...


Looks like I broke a couple of rules when posting my ad, but I'm with you. I didn't use "management minded" specifically because I see EVERYONE and their dog writes that in their add. I did use "family friendly" MAINLY because I'd like the option to bring out my daughter(s) once or twice during the season. I didn't realize using the term would mean an entirely different thing. I guess my definition differed a little from what a land-owner's. I just didn't want to get on a place that "banned kids." Thanks for the tips. A lot of people looking for leases that would have done everything you're advising "not to do." Have a good one!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Again

Leasehunter.com


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Tall1 said:


> Or do like a friend of mine does. instead of spending $1500 a year plus all of the other expenses, he saves all year and shoots a 150 class buck at a game ranch that's laid out like a country club. Deluxe accommodations, great food, guided hunt, etc. the only problem with that for me, is that I really enjoy going on work trips, even when we have 105 degree days. I'm always looking for reasons to make a lease trip during the off season.


This is what I have started doing too. Makes way more sense to me. I did the lease thing for MANY years. Nice to call and arrive to great accommodations, shuttled to big, clean stands and take your pick on some awesome animals. Pack your bags and leave all the work behind. 
I do not hunt high fenced ranches.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If you want to consider E Tex, I know a club in the Votaw-Bragg area that will take some members this yr, its yr round and very family friendly.....WW


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> My two leases are full but I thought I might be able to help some prospective hunters with a little knowledge on what land owners, and lease managers, are getting wary of and what they are looking for.
> 
> First of all the two most over-used phrases when searching for a lease are "management-minded" and "family-friendly." They tend to scare the bejesus out of any land owner or manager. The first phrase is something the owner must enforce (not the hunter) and the second means extended family, up to and including great nephews and nieces just visiting from Nova Scotia. Just forget those terms and listen to the land owner or manager when they talk about their property and what they are looking for. If you have a child and want to introduce them to hunting just ask the manager if your child can hunt in your blind with you. Few will turn you down and some do not mind if your older child hunts his own blind if he is safety conscious. If you want a place for the entire family you will need to probably take the entire lease for yourself and few land owners nowadays care for that. Too many issues, including liability, when that happens. Also, a family tends to scare away most game (noise, ATVs, generators, constantly moving about) and then the lease is "shot-out" in the mind of the hunter and things get even worse.
> 
> ...


bingo.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> If you want a place for the entire family you will need to probably take the entire lease for yourself and few land owners nowadays care for that. Too many issues, including liability, when that happens.


I guess I'm not following the logic of how a family of 4 incurs more liability than 4 random strangers??



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Also, a family tends to scare away most game (noise, ATVs, generators, constantly moving about) and then the lease is "shot-out" in the mind of the hunter and things get even worse.


Again, not following how a family of 4 (or any number) tends to scare more game than 4 (or any number) of random strangers? Only families make noise and "move about"?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Im not sure I follow either....I do know that SD manages some land and once had the opportunity to go look at it once...so I am sure that he has seen some BS in his time

Im in to deer hunting.....that means alot.....Im not one to leave a mess in the lease anywhere....whether its the camp or the stand
I am not into destroying land with all terrain vehicles
I hunt on leased property like it was my own.....alot of deer hunters do not act like that
we do not make alot of unwanted noise coming into camp due to deer hear you even if you think your being quiet
I have a firm belief in leave it like you found it
when I say family friendly....that means the ability of my son to hunt off of my tag...no one else
Not bringing in folks form Siberia
Some ranches dont even want my wife in camp.....and I dont want that...she is my friend and I want her with me.....along with my son....we hunt as a family...she just dont hunt...but she loves to camp
I do not want to take one weekend and go shoot just one buck and call it a season....
I hunted East Texas one yr....and as far as camp atmosphere...it was great
But the problem I found was there were 60 people on the lease with about 50% of the property really good as far as deer hunting was concerned...i.e. cover, deer habitat, food etc. That part of the property was taken by good people that had spent yrs on the place and had moved into those spots by virtue of senoirity...so it would have taken yrs to gain a spot on this place to have a good chance to shoot deer
With all that said...I know there are places in the Hill Country that will have spot available maybe not now but I will find one soon

I appreciate all of the help


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

T_rout said:


> I agree!! As much as a lease costs no days you can almost buy some land and make plenty of memories instead of giving your money away!


 All is true until you own your personal ranch. Such is the "game" for leasing in Texas. BTW, I found my current place on LeaseHunter in 2009. Core group has been on place for 8 yrs. 5 yr contracts, SW Texas, low fence, no livestock. All in we pay about $6 an acre plus corn. One of the best 2 or 3 Ranches I've ever hunted. Check out my pics in the Hunting section: Kinney Co. 
Good places are out there, you just gotta work to find them!

:texasflag


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone else have any recomendations


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Again leasehunter.com


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Leasehunter is pretty slow right now unless you want 33 acres in Rocksprings.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I bet leasehunter pickes up real quick with seasons coming to an end. Just be ready to go and check out the places if they sound good and have the money in your pocket.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You're right Charlie, about April there will all kinds of leases looking to fill spots, and like you said, have the money ready.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

CHARLIE said:


> Again leasehunter.com


I've been watching leasehunter probably the same as everyone else. There really isn't that much to look at right now.

There is 17 acres in hays county it will only cost you $4000.

I hope it does pick up in april. I am really hoping to find a place also.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

How is Scott Thrash doing with deertexas.com???


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Why are ya'll looking? You are just going to work your arse off chainsawing, mowing, filling feeders, spend tons of money, re-model or buy the camp house,or purchase a ton of new equpipment, attempt to manage the deer so they get big and tall when they are grown so your neighbors can shoot them before their prime; or the goof you let on the lease, spend tons of gas money, deal with the whiners you picked up to get on the lease with you and the list goes on. Then the rancher kicks you off and you play the game all over. Sorry, its just getting old for me. Been playing this game for a long time. I have not missed being on a lease one bit this season. Of course, you get to hang out with your buddys. Can anyone relate? I'm not turning the burners off the stove just yet but gotta say "I'm almost done"!


X2


----------



## tallow98 (May 10, 2012)

*Buy your own*

Why not form an LLC with a group of others, buy a ranch. Lease it in the off season for cattle/goats with the understanding that the Lessee mend fence. Make your own rules.

Tallow98


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but Texashuntingpost.com also posts lease listings...


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Well TS from the other end of the spectrum I have a lease in Langtry Tx that is 6380 acres, fully furnished. We feed 35000 lbs of feed a year and produce 130-170 class deer yearly. The problem from a lease holders position is most people who are looking for leases want it all for the least amount of money. They want to see 170 class deer always and shoot what they want for 1500.00 a year price. They have no problem telling you how your management practices are a bunch of **** because you don't cull deer yearly. My management practices are we don't cull until mid December so we can see what is moving on the property. We only harvest 8 pt or better outside the ears and 4 years of age. The problem there is you have people who say they would not pull the trigger on anything under a 160 class that shoots a 130 class deer that is 3 years old and swear it was bigger on the hoof. People say they want to hunt for trophys but dont want to wait to let them grow up. As far as a family lease goes I'm all over that. My girls grew up hunting Langtry with me and have seen the growth over the years. My lease considers family is wife, kids under 26 and still in college. Any other guest are based on room availability at the camphouse which sleep 10. Thats a bed for the member and a family member. Sometimes you are the only member out there hunting and there are other beds available and thats ok for guests. They shoot off your allotment so there is no problem. I guess my rant is lease members that talk the talk and not walk the walk. If they are not honest with me I don't want them either. If you are looking for a lease that has all year hunting, family access, and great quality deer my lease is the answer to your problems. My lease is not cheap, the lease cost 2000.00 per year, feed is 2700.00 per year, electric and water is 335.00 per year per member. But for a year around vacation home with hunting privilages costing only $$12.87 a day. Try to book a hunt where your guarnteed to harvest 2 trophy whitetail deer and a Mule deer and about 2 weeks of vacation home rental . MY LEASE SOUNDS PRETTY CHEAP TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like a great lease Muleman......just a little out of my price and drive range...thank you very much for the post though


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Right on !*

Mule man your lease sounds very reasonable to me ! Looks like from your pictures you have nice deer , respectful mule deer ! Price reasonable for what you get !

What screws me is my job , and I have to try to get 4- 5 hours drive max to my lease to get to use it during season , I only get to take 2 or 3 three day weekends during season and 5 days during Christmas , if I was able to take more 3 day and 4 day weekends I would be all over to get on your lease !


----------

